# One more 350Z for the IASCA lanes :)



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

well, i am back on famaliar ground, got another 350z SQ install done this past week. its really a vast dfference working on a car i am intimately famaliar wtih versus one thats relatively new. normally a full on SQ install takes me a good 1.5 weeks or more, this one, i got done in 4.5 days  no corners cut.

this is acutally the first 2008 model year Z i have done, the last year of the 350z.

the goals:

1. making the install sound good, respectably and competive with in the rookie and amateur classes of IASCA
2. fully stealth and durable hatch area
3. limited budget on install, no real show factor, focused fully into SQ.

lets get started:

the signal source starts with an alpine 9886 headunit. i also installed the alpine HD radio module and retained the steering wheel controls. here you see the HU, with its ipod and usb cable in the pocket below:










the amp uses zapco DC amps, so the tuning cables can be routed from the storage compartment behind the passenger seat, for inseat tuning:










the front stage consists of a set of Seas lotus reference 6.5" two way set. Using my past experinces with the Z, i did a few things differently to try and optimize the overall SQ, small differences but to me, noticable.

the midbass is install into custom molded kick panels, trimmed in black suede, they disappear into the interior. infact, i couldnt get the lighting to be bright enough to make them stand out more  thats not wrinkles on the suede btw hehe just brush marks.

what i did tihs time, was to try and push the mids further back, compared to some of my other 350z installs, it is further back by about an inch. this to me, allows for a better depths in the stage.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

from the pics, the kicks may seem like they really really protrude out a lot, ubt in reality, they dont come off the stock panels that much, as that panel has a curved out shape in itself.

here are hte build up pics of the kicks to show what i mean:

first the stock kick panel is reinforced with fiberglass, vent hole cut and sound proofed:










then the ring baffles are aimed and attached, they have a slight back and upwards angle to them:










then fleece pulled, resin applied, and chop strand/resin was poured into the inside of the walls to reinforce them. because they are going to be sueded, they only needed minor sanding to get rid of hte major imperfections:










next the walls are lined with modeling clay:










and then another layer of sound proofing:










here they are, with suede wrapped, and the seas lotus ref midbass installed:










here you see how little, the kick panel acutally proturdes from the stock shape: about 2"


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

here are the termination of hte midbass:










and screw used on the speaker (pan head)



















moving on to the tweets. i also did the A pillars a bit differently, and pushed them as far back towards the windshield as i can, this again helps with depths and also, seems to reduce any thing related with reflections a bit. 





































quick build up pics of the pillars:

rings attached, mold cloth resined, and then duraglass/resin mixture poured into the inside to strengthen:










sanded smooth and blended into the stock pillar:










and then wrapped in matching vinyl, and tweeters installed and wired:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

termination of the tweeters:










two quick pics to show all the wires running aft is bundled and ziptied every 6 inches:




















moving onto the hatch area, as mentioned, the empahsis was purely on a clean, stealthy and durable set up, with no show factor.

here is the normal view, everyhting completely hidden out of sight, stock floor height is retained with the stock floor mats fitting on top:










remove the floor mats and here is the new, fake floor.with four cutouts in it:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

remove the cover panels, and you see this. three Zapco DC amps surrounds a pair of exile audio XT10 10" subwoofers.

upfront, a DC 360.4 is bridged sending 180 watts RMS to the midbasses, on the lefthand side, a DC200.2 powers the tweets wtih 50 watts a piece, and on the right hand side, a DC500.1 sends 500 watts to the xt10s. the two XT10s sits in a 1.0 cubfeet sealed, two tiered enclosure. the fake floor is done in black trunk carpet for druablity.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

finally, a bunch of install/wiring pics for you guys.

first is the overall wiring on the amps, neatly bundled and secured. here you see the bottom portion of the two tiered subbox, about .75 cubfeet of air space. a .25 cubfeet portion is attached later to the opening to form the 1 cub feet enclosure. this way, the subbox can also double as supports for the amps.




























close up view of the amp wiring:




























quit views of the flat head screws used to secure the amps:




























and finally, the top part of the subbox is attached, covered in black suede, and the subs installed. onlything missing here is the fake floor top.










no chance to give it to leon for tuning yet, but juts loaded a tune file from an older 350z, making a few changes here and there, and it already sounds quite good. midbass is very natural and snappy, with good, smooth overall tonality. with just a little bit of eqing, the subs blend great. the depths is better than the previous Zs, and the center, right now, is not bad, but it can be improved on with tuning, width is okay also, but i think wtih a little bit of tuning, it can get better. it generally is wider on the passenger side than the driver. 

overall, should be good for the upcoming iasca comps in cali


----------



## instalher (May 13, 2009)

what program are u running on the lab top? oh sorry nice install... do you find a large hole in the sound because of the huge gap between speakers?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

its hte zapco DSP software. no hole in the sound at all  given proper tuning the right speakers, locations like these isnt a big issue.


----------



## civic99coupe (Dec 11, 2008)

Once again, great install. I don't post much but I follow your installs regularly. Truly inspirational. Keep up the good work bro.:2thumbsup:


----------



## ChicoOG (Nov 27, 2007)

Bing...I think you've done enough installs over the past couple of years to have a fairly large "SimplicityinSound" BBQ/Meet  When are you going to send us a team t-shirt? I need an xl thank you


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

hahah yeah if all my SQ installs would get together, it would be a large crowd. i been thinking about doing a shirt for some time...maybe for next season. but then you can wear the team lotus shirts  i need to enlist some sweatshop illegals from the home land


----------



## 98RedGT (Jan 11, 2009)

Love the completely stealth install! I'm sure that is a happy 350 owner!


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

Another winner! Did you figure out a way to make the trunk mat acoustically transparent? Isn't it backed by rubber?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

yeah, but bass finds a way, infact, with most of my stealth installs, i have found that having a thick rubber trunk mat in place HELPS the bass response, as it gives the subs something closer to load off of. anyone who had heard my own car knows what iam talking about  when i remove the rubber floor mat from my hatch area, the bass performance goes down noticably.

b


----------



## Silver2003srt4 (Jan 3, 2009)

wow nice clean and classy

luv it
Jeremy


----------



## tdiantonio (May 8, 2007)

once again, excellent work.


----------



## M-Dub (Nov 29, 2006)

simplicityinsound said:


>


These look EXACLY like mine!
How are you vinyling these? 
I'm on my 3rd failed attempt. 
Do you have a second pair of hands helping out?


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

ahh Bing, 4.5 days!! WOW, thats impressive for a work shop, let alone the 1-man show that you are.
Notch up another nice one for you!


----------



## 98AckCL23 (May 24, 2009)

Very nice work.


----------



## Maddman (Dec 20, 2008)

nice work, like that fact that its clean and not flashly.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Megalo said:


> These look EXACLY like mine!
> How are you vinyling these?
> I'm on my 3rd failed attempt.
> Do you have a second pair of hands helping out?


nope, just me 

umm no real trick realy, just a lot of pulling and a tiny bit of heat via a heatgun? 

vinyling i think overall, is an art, that you learn slowly over time. you sure yours is exactly like this? and dont have more protusions or concave shapes? because i thought these were prolly the easier a pillars i have had to wrap. so i am thinking maybe your hsapes are a little different?

b


----------



## M-Dub (Nov 29, 2006)

simplicityinsound said:


> nope, just me
> 
> umm no real trick realy, just a lot of pulling and a tiny bit of heat via a heatgun?
> 
> ...


Here's mine. I can manage to get the vinyl to look good for a week. But then the concave parts start to sag in the Texas heat .


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

1. what kind of glue are you using? you cant use any 3m stuff or similar, you have to either contact cement sprayed out of a airgun, or as in my case, bsically the same thting but mixed into an aerosol can. basically something that will hold up to at least 200 degrees without breaking apart.

2. that concave section you have is pretty steep, concave is the big enemy of doing vinyl work, as it puts a constant pressure on the glue. i would say mold that out to be a shallower angle. if you look at mine, you will see what i mean? that will help. 

b


----------



## blindbug (Jun 14, 2007)

I do believe you are my favorite installer. Everything install piece I see from you, I'm just drooling over.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

love your avatar, one of my favorite cartoons  the english version


----------



## blindbug (Jun 14, 2007)

Ha... yeah, a lot of people haven't even heard of the show, much less have seen it. I used to get to watch it on Adult Swim for a while, but I haven't seen a show in a long while. 

For someone that can get it... you're the Action Bastard of Car Audio Install.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

muuuuhaa haa haa haa haa haa haa! now i just need to find my lollippop lol


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

Bing, 
Usual big fan of your installs, but this one baffles me on how good it can reallly sound? With both the the Mid/Bass facing directly into the listeners feet and Tweeters towards the windshield and toward each other, no amount of tuning is going to solve those reflection problems.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

hey bud.

the tweeters arent facing INTO the windshiled, they are facing right at each other, like all my other A pillars. if you look directly behind the tweeter, you see the full SIDE profile of the tweets. not angled forward.

as for the midbass, the Z is a car i have had much experince with, and it works fine this way. off axis kick panels is not really that obnormal when it comes to sq install. if yo uthink about it, a stock lower door location fires the same way, into your lower leg, shins usually, and it works fine, pushing it forwards just gives it better path differential. 

if you are ever out here bud, i will let you take a listen to one and see hwat you think 

but i guess we will see how it does in the comp lanes and decide


----------



## instalher (May 13, 2009)

are the mids in the kicks sealed to the metal of the car or are they free air? once the kick pod goes into the car there are gaps above and to the rear. how did you solve this problem?
.


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

That show is June 20th?
you will have a few of your install's at that show ya?
Post up the outcome!!


----------



## Dodge4L1fe (Jun 5, 2009)

Very nice install... looking foward to the finished product!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

i wont be at the modesto show, but at marv's one in monteresy, the 27th and the 28th. i hope to have a good 3-4 cars there? hopefully? :0

b


----------



## weewinn01 (Jun 7, 2009)

just had a quick question, what is the blue material you use for the trim on the rings for the kicks and such and where could i get it at thanks, great installs very stealthy and clean, which is my favorite style


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

low heat plastic, www.selectproducts.com


----------



## krouchchocolate (Jul 30, 2008)

always a big fan of your installs man!


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

simplicityinsound said:


> low heat plastic, www.selectproducts.com


People ask you that on every build log you have..
maybe you should add that to your sig..lol


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Another beautiful install. Nice job.

My only question is this: What about ventilation for those amplifiers? With them covered with beauty panels and also the factory carpet, it looks like they will have little breathing room. Is there ventilation in the bottom of the trunk ?


Shame you're not on the east coast...I could really use some assistance with my doors


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

the zapco DC amps have built in active ventilation. meaning they have fans in there to cycle air out the sides of the amps. for most of my SQ fake floor installs, i pay them to insert a second fan in the amp, thus really doubling the air flow. the dc amps, i have found, is more important to keep the ENDS of the amps unobstructed where the instake and output vents are, then the heatsink itself 

b


----------



## rkb993 (Apr 10, 2009)

Nice clean install!


----------



## nacholibres (Mar 18, 2008)

very stealth install i like this class of work very good congrats...........


----------



## Mr B (Apr 21, 2009)

Wow, just saw this install now and I have to say it's very clean. Good job!


----------



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

What are you using to attach the vinyl or suede to the back of the panels once they are wrapped?

Thanks for the select products link.. Im stoked now about making some pods! Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

contact cement, and on really tough corners, i also put it down with some CA glue and accelerator.


----------



## mobeious (Jan 26, 2007)

looks awsome.. but u said the kicks dont protrude much more then factory.. that looks to be 4" or so from plastice to top of the flush ring


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

mobeious said:


> looks awsome.. but u said the kicks dont protrude much more then factory.. that looks to be 4" or so from plastice to top of the flush ring












that looks like 4" to you?  at the very back and highest point maybe, but at the top and front, its about a 2.5" mold out. 

also, when i say dont protrude much, if you compare it to a more on axis design....you get what i mean more 1


----------



## KAPendley (Nov 19, 2007)

Another top notch install Bing. You and that duct tape man. LOL

Im not a huge fan of the kicks, although they look good. Just appear large I guess, but they dont seem to be in the way. 

I bet the midbass DOES sound better further forward, so Im sure the car sounds great!!! Wish I could hear it bro! Keep knocking them out and knockin em dead!!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

oh noes, what happned to your SN andy? hehe...yeah it does look big becuase the stock kick already makes a large step outward, so from some angles, if you are assuming the stock kick is flat level with the door sill, then yeah it appears to be a HUGE step outward, but looking at the kick with the pod out of the car its eaier to see how little it acutally came out from stock hehe 

and you need to acutally use some V1 UE  from what i see, all you have used is the SE? hehhe


----------



## KAPendley (Nov 19, 2007)

simplicityinsound said:


> and you need to acutally use some V1 UE  from what i see, all you have used is the SE? hehhe


You know I am from the church of Second Skin bro. How could you even say that? lol


----------



## meickel (Nov 21, 2009)

Awesome !


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

Got a few questions for you as I am getting ready to redo my setup
Do you feel that sound quality is better with the mid bass in the kick panels versus the midrange speakers 
And do you find that having the midbass aiming towards the center console firewall area gives you better imaging as opposed to aiming towards you because I am trying to decide how to build my kick panels and whether I should put the 6 1/2" midranges from my mb quart qsd's in the kicks or if I should put the 6 inch subs I just bought in the kicks


----------

